# Civil Disobedience Yampa Run



## hooligan shmulligan (Jan 31, 2020)

Hide yo kids , hide you wife. Put granny's mask on and lets go run Juniper Canyon this Sunday!!!! Don't care if you're from Mars Maybell or Moscow everyone is welcome. Don't worry about the Covid I've rubbed all the gas pump handles down with raw chicken. You won't have more fun on the Yampa this year if you where a Boy Scout in 65. Got a gun bring it! Got ten guns? Bring em ,we can tell the ATF you lost them in a canoe incident. NRA members get in free. 

Every wanted to run a rapid that was built by some ranchers who had no idea what they where doing? Want to fill more in danger then a 12 year old with a Catholic priest ? Want to be led by a guy who needs a hair cut worse then the love child of Jerry Garcia and the Unabomber? Then Sunday is your lucky day!
Rollin out of Craigmerica around 10am Sunday May 3. Pm Geo Ron for more details.
https://youtu.be/2Gc-KTRn8w0
https://youtu.be/5j0OXcObml0
https://youtu.be/53qeiAVjHQU


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Like


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Let's do it Nate... I'm from Maryland, they kick you out if you don't like Clutch.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Well said, Comrads! I won’t be able to make it this time due to my meetings at St. Petersberg troll factory. However, I understand that Juniper Canyon of the Little Snake near Baggs, Wyoming is much scarier than prospect of a catholic priest to a 12 year old boy! I wish you well. May freedom rain from mother Russia.


Kind Regards, 

The Russian Griz


----------



## crossfox21 (Feb 27, 2010)

Made my day! LOL!!! Will definitely go and bring ALL my guns...


----------

